# Suzuki DF60 running very rough



## MAK (Dec 15, 2017)

Tried to take my son and his girlfriend out for a little inshore fishing this evening and it was a total disaster. My boat started right up and seemed to rev and pull hard initially because you have to really gun it to back it off the drive-on boat lift. After that it seemed to run well at idle speed out of our canal. Since we are in a manatee zone for a few miles either direction up and down the ICW, I never tried to get up on plane. I went at no-wake speed a few hundred yards to try our first spot. Right before I stopped it seemed to maybe start running rough. A short time later I started up to move us and the motor was running really rough. So rough it seemed to be jerking the motor and I checked depth and trimmed the motor up to be sure there wasn’t something on the prop. As soon as I would give it some throttle it would sputter hard and cut off. After several tries it would run, but it was very rough and even at full throttle it was rough and only at about 2000 or so RPMs. I went ahead and used trolling motor to get us back to my dock and used a come-along winch to work the boat back on the lift a couple feet at a time. I hooked up a hose flush attachment and cranked it again to see if it was running the same. Still very rough at idle and this time the check engine light started beeping and flashing 3 times so I again shut it down.
It’s a brand new Suzuki df60 I purchased a few months ago so I can call there service dept on Monday.
I put about 14 gallons of ethanol free in it about 5 weeks ago and we were out of town for a month. I added some Stabil right before we left.
It has a fuel water separator filter with clear bowl, and I don’t see anything that appears to indicate water in it.
I’m assuming I have a fuel problem. I’m guessing clogged fuel filter? I’m thinking maybe the tank in this old 97 KeyWest still had gunk in it that is working its way through the fuel lines. Plan as of now would be replace the fuel filter and hookup an external gas tank I have.
So what do you guys think? What does it sound like to you? Clogged filter or just water in fuel or is the really rough idle due to a cylinder misfire? I’m not sure what the symptoms of water in the fuel are.
Thanks


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2018)

I reccomend taking it to a Zuke tech once you verify there is not water getting to the motor in the fuel. Let that warranty wirk for you!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I wouldn’t put any Stabil in my fuel, only fuel treatment recommended for your motor. As stated, I’d take it to a Suzuki shop since it’s practically new and under warranty.


----------



## MAK (Dec 15, 2017)

Yeah will call service and take it next week but wanted to try and see if it was something simple like water in fuel. I drained water from fuel water separator and it didn’t appear to have water but it did have some particles in fuel. Removed the fuel filter and it didn’t appear clogged.
The flashing check engine gauge is doing 3 flashes followed by 2 flashes. From what I have found online the 3-2 indicates a “MAP sensor 2 - sensor hose” error. So sounds like I will definitely have to take it in.


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2018)

You can try to locate the map sensor and verify the wire didn’t get knocked loose somehow. It will be on the intake.


----------



## MAK (Dec 15, 2017)

Trying to find a schematic of engine and part locations but will have to wait until my guests leave on Monday before I can get back to it.
I spoke to a Suzuki tech at a local place I found open today. He said 99% sure I’m dealing with water in fuel based on what I’ve told him. I swapped to an external tank and ran a while but it’s still running rough and won’t exceed 3000 rpm. I’m no longer getting the error lights on gauge though. I’m thinking fouled plug(s) at this stage caused by bad fuel. Likely will just use the trolling motor to get it 2 miles up the ICW next week and trailer to them. 
Thanks for the suggestions and input.


----------



## Redfisher80 (Jul 17, 2017)

I also have a Suzuki DF60.....mine is a 2011.

Two things to look at, one of which you will not know until you get it to the dealer with a code reader. I had the exact same issue at about 80 hours. Both of these read the same code, 3:2.....map sensor!

-check the negative cable going from the battery to the motor.....make sure there is no corrosion outside on the connection or the inside of the insulation.....mine ran crazy rough until I replaced the entire cable. Ran perfect after that. About 10 hours later the same code ran again.

-the second happened to be a bad injector. Replaced all three and have been fine since. Now have over 150 hours with zero issues. I would not think a brand new motor would be a bad injector but you never know.....

Keep us posted, always good to know what it was to help others on the forum out.

Hope that helps!
Good Luck!

Redfisher


----------



## MAK (Dec 15, 2017)

Thanks Redfisher. Will check the cable next week and I’ll follow-up for sure after I know final outcome.


----------



## MAK (Dec 15, 2017)

Purring like a kitten again! 
Replaced the plugs, installed a replacement fuel water separator filter, and have it hooked to the external temp tank. 
Took it for a quick run up the ICW and back to my dock. Boy am I relieved it wasn’t a serious motor problem. 
Guess I’ll run it on the external tank until I can bring my elec portable fuel pump back down along with the inspection camera and some other tools. Will need to siphon out all the old gas, blow out the fuel lines and replace the fuel sending unit gasket. (and hope there isn’t water entering the tank anywhere else aside from the condensation problem.). The Tech I spoke to said that it’s a common problem for the Key West like mine to take in water around a bad gasket for the fuel sending unit. There was water pooled up around that area on top of the tank...
Thanks again for suggestions and input.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2018)

Yep, bad plugs in a Zuke cause some weird stuff! They create a lot of RF under the cowl and the electronics do not like it. Glad it was simple!


----------



## MAK (Dec 15, 2017)

Will water in the fuel cause a plug to foul or would it be something else?


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2018)

Water won’t “foul” a plug like most think of as “fouled” but can crack ceramic and such fouling the plug. Zukes like fresh spark plugs, change them yearly or every 100 hrs whichever comes first and you should be fine barring water or something causing the to “foul”


----------



## MAK (Dec 15, 2017)

I don’t even have 20 hrs on this motor yet is why I wasn’t expecting to have a bad plug. Thanks


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2018)

Yeah, I wasn’t either due to how new it was. That’s why I didn’t mention it and wasn’t really thinking about the water in your fuel damaging them. Glad your up and runnin though!


----------



## Redfisher80 (Jul 17, 2017)

Good Deal Mak!

Happy Fishing!

Redfisher


----------

